# GROUPE SO.CAL NEW YEARS DAY CUSTOM CAR & BIKE CHARITY EVENT January 1st 2015



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)




----------



## colorbarmateo (Aug 1, 2013)

U guys need a DJ let me know thanks


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)




----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)




----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

Bump


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

:werd:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

:h5:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)




----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)




----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

Bump bump


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

:h5:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

^^^ G's UP ^^^


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)




----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

:drama:


----------



## 68way (Feb 28, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)




----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

Bump


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)




----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

TTT


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

Bump


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

back to the top


----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)

down_by_law said:


> > I'm in


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

GM RIDER said:


> down_by_law said:
> 
> 
> > > I'm in
> ...


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)




----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)




----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

:nicoderm:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)




----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

TTT


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

Bump


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

Gs UP^


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

:yes:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Saco motors $79 bucks (818) 772-6623 custom motoring


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

TTT



down_by_law said:


>


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)




----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

ttt


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

back up TTT


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

bump


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)




----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)

down_by_law said:


> ]:rimshot:


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

BACK TTT


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

Bump


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

TTT


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

Bump


----------



## BOWTIE RIDER (May 21, 2010)

down_by_law said:


>


 count me in


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

TTT


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

BOWTIE RIDER said:


> count me in


:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

TTT


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

To The Top


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

For those planning on entering a car/bike or want a booth please fill out the registration form and mail them in as soon as you can...


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

Bump


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

down_by_law said:


> For those planning on entering a car/bike or want a booth please fill out the registration form and mail them in as soon as you can...


TTT


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

Bump


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)




----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)




----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

Bump


----------



## colorbarmateo (Aug 1, 2013)

A rob who's djing?


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

colorbarmateo said:


> A rob who's djing?


I dont bro ill find out and and let you know asap


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

Bump


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

For those planning on entering a car/bike or want a booth please fill out the registration form and mail them in as soon as you can...


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

colorbarmateo said:


> A rob who's djing?


AmericanDj is providing the equipment and their djs...


----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)

down_by_law said:


> For those planning on entering a car/bike or want a booth please fill out the registration form and mail them in as soon as you can...
> 
> :thumbsup:


----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)

:thumbsup:


down_by_law said:


> For those planning on entering a car/bike or want a booth please fill out the registration form and mail them in as soon as you can...
> 
> [URL=http://s97.photobucket.com/user/down_by_law_2003/media/Groupe car club/8582E1D6


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

uffin:


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)




----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

&#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56394;&#55357;&#56394;&#55357;&#56394;


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

Bump


----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)

:drama:


down_by_law said:


> > :drama:


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## cheldingo (Jan 28, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

Bump


----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)

:drama:


down_by_law said:


>


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

TTMFT


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

:wave:


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

Bump


----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)




----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

For those planning on entering a car/bike or want a booth please fill out the registration form and mail them in as soon as you can...


----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)

GM RIDER said:


> > :drama:


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

TTMFT


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

TTT


----------



## cheldingo (Jan 28, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

TTT


----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)

down_by_law said:


> For those planning on entering a car/bike or want a booth please fill out the registration form and mail them in as soon as you can...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

TTT


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)




----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

:+1:TTT


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

TTMFT


----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## Lil_Angel70 (May 20, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

Bump


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)

~BIG SPANKS~ said:


> :drama:


----------



## rudster (Feb 14, 2009)

This is shaping out to be one bad ass event. Those who haven't pre reged get there early to get your spot. We have a very nice line up set up. Beer garden,trio,mariachi,dj,lots of nice rides have already prereged. Lots of vendors,a lot of that good east la food we all love. Not to mention all the never before seen rides.


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

Bump....Merry Christmas everyone...


----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

TTT


----------



## rudster (Feb 14, 2009)

Those of you who don't pre reg. come on down the day of the show.


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

TTT


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

TTT


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)

rudster said:


> This is shaping out to be one bad ass event. Those who haven't pre reged get there early to get your spot. We have a very nice line up set up. Beer garden,trio,mariachi,dj,lots of nice rides have already prereged. Lots of vendors,a lot of that good east la food we all love. Not to mention all the never before seen rides.
> View attachment 1514146
> 
> 
> > :drama:Almost that time


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

Its going down this Thursday!!! This is going to be one bad ass event... dont miss out!!!


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

Bump


----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)

down_by_law said:


> > JUICED AND READY


----------



## Mr. 48 (Feb 29, 2012)

TTT!


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

TTMFT!


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

Bump


----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)

down_by_law said:


> :drama:Sunny skies for tomorrow count down continues:nicoderm:


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

Its going down tomorrow! !! Dont miss out....


----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)

Good blacktop parking and better than parking in the dirt


----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)

Looking good


----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)

Pre register


----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)

No mud parking after the rain. They are coming


----------



## pancho pistolas (Jun 13, 2011)

My friends and I attended your show , we had a great time , good food and that blue LTD was killer . plenty of bad rides , a must see show .


----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)




----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)

morning pre registered line ups forming. Always best to pre register


----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)

Morning hours


----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)




----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)




----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)




----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)




----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)




----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)




----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)




----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)




----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)




----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)




----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)




----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)




----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)




----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)




----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)




----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)




----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)




----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)




----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)

pancho pistolas said:


> My friends and I attended your show , we had a great time , good food and that blue LTD was killer . plenty of bad rides , a must see show .


:thumbsup:Thank you for coming and for supporting the church. a Great turn out and at the end it went out to a good cause!


----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)




----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)




----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)




----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)




----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)




----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)




----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)




----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)

a lot of prizes including a 50/50 and not to mention the big screen tv


----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)




----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)




----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)




----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)

pancho pistolas said:


> My friends and I attended your show , we had a great time , good food and that blue LTD was killer . plenty of bad rides , a must see show .



the most talked about LTD New Years day


----------



## beentheredonethat6 (Oct 13, 2009)

GM RIDER said:


> the most talked about LTD New Years day


 SUPER NICE


----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)




----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)




----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)




----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)




----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)




----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)




----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)




----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)




----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)




----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)




----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)




----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)




----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)




----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)




----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)




----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)




----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)




----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

GM RIDER said:


>



Great pics bro :thumbsup:


Anymore pics of this 58


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

If you weren't there you missed out on a top notch show....TTT


----------



## rudster (Feb 14, 2009)

Thanks to all who showed up and supported a good cause. Great turn out.


----------



## NITECITY (Jun 7, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Chevyhound (Feb 24, 2009)

Any 58's? :dunno:


----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)




----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

good show..thanks from Old Memories South LA, Los Angeles, and Eastside Chapters.


----------



## BOWTIE RIDER (May 21, 2010)

Good show and good food and a pleasure talking to you guys. You guys have some nice rides


----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)




----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)




----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)

pancho pistolas said:


> My friends and I attended your show , we had a great time , good food and that blue LTD was killer . plenty of bad rides , a must see show .



The interior


----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)

forgot some pictures more coming up later


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

TTT


----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)




----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)




----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)




----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)




----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)




----------

